# New Toy



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Snagged this on an auction today. Guess I need to get out in the shop and turn something for a change. 16 X 42, 2 hp and 3,000 rpm - should be able to turn some pens with that.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Nice!! What brand is it? Also what auction?


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Looks mighty sweet!!! Congrats.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Dang...that's a mill Tom...you still want the lathe table? :biggrin:


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

sweet


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I saw that auction a couple days ago - what did it end up selling for?

I thought about bidding on it, but it said it was 3-phase power


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Bobby said:


> Nice!! What brand is it? Also what auction?


It's a Delta X5 - Ran on Lemons Auction for Northside School in San Antonio. Gotta go pick it up Tuesday - good chance to see a customer or two as well.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Harbormaster said:


> Dang...that's a mill Tom...you still want the lathe table? :biggrin:


Sure do. I'll keep both for a while at least. Are you going to be around this weekend? Sure would like to pick that up and get everything set up.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

speckle-catcher said:


> I saw that auction a couple days ago - what did it end up selling for?
> 
> I thought about bidding on it, but it said it was 3-phase power


The 3 ph is a little misleading. It uses a 3 ph motor with a single phase inverter for variable speed so it plugs into 220v single phase. I was glad they listed it as 3 ph 'cause I think that scared a lot of folks off.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

well, the location and the fact that my garage is crammed full of stuff didn't help either.

so - how much? 

it was cheap cheap when I saw it - and that must have been a day or so before it closed.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Nice lookin' set of wheels, Tom.. Man..16x42..you could turn a telephone pole on that sucker...lol


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Well, you did get lucky on that one Tom cause I also passed on it thinking it was, as advertized, 3 phase.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

speckle-catcher said:


> well, the location and the fact that my garage is crammed full of stuff didn't help either.
> 
> so - how much?
> 
> it was cheap cheap when I saw it - and that must have been a day or so before it closed.


Somebody kept bidding it up at the end and it wound up at $743. I talked to a couple of guys over there and they said it was running when removed so hopefully everything will work out. I hate buying something without checking it out but there was no way I could get over there to inspect it.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

For that price you can't go too wrong. Looks like it is almost new from the picture. Nice setup. If I didn't have to go pickup Mama Tuesday I would go with you to help get it.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Bobby said:


> For that price you can't go too wrong. Looks like it is almost new from the picture. Nice setup. If I didn't have to go pickup Mama Tuesday I would go with you to help get it.


That's kinda what I figured. New they run $2500 and even if the controller was bad I'd still be around $1600 (but unhappy). Wife has decided to go with me but would be glad to have more company. You're sure welcome to come play with it once I get it back.


----------

